# What is your most frequent sleeping position?



## Leeoflittlefaith (Dec 8, 2010)

It's believed that most people sleep in one of the following six positions.










*Fetus*

Those who curl up in the fetus position are described as tough on the outside but sensitive at heart. They may be shy when they first meet somebody, but soon relax. This is the most common sleeping position, adopted by 41% of the 1,000 people who took part in the survey. More than twice as many women as men tend to adopt this position. 

*Log*

Lying on your side with both arms down by your side. These sleepers are easy going, social people who like being part of the in-crowd, and who are trusting of strangers. However, they may be gullible.

*Yearner*

People who sleep on their side with both arms out in front are said to have an open nature, but can be suspicious, cynical. They are slow to make up their minds, but once they have taken a decision, they are unlikely ever to change it. 

*Soldier*

Lying on your back with both arms pinned to your sides. People who sleep in this position are generally quiet and reserved. They don't like a fuss, but set themselves and others high standards. 

*Freefall*

Lying on your front with your hands around the pillow, and your head turned to one side. Often gregarious and brash people, but can be nervy and thin-skinned underneath, and don't like criticism, or extreme situations. 

*Starfish*

Lying on your back with both arms up around the pillow. These sleepers make good friends because they are always ready to listen to others, and offer help when needed. They generally don't like to be the centre of attention. 

---------

Believe that pseudoscience if you wish, answer anyway. I'll go any or all of the positions apart from Log in my attempts to sleep, but I usually end up in Fetus. I wish I could sleep in the Soldier position, since apparently it's easier to dream in that position, but it only happens rarely, and never after I try to do it.


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

Leeoflittlefaith said:


> *Freefall*
> 
> Lying on your front with your hands around the pillow, and your head turned to one side. Often gregarious and brash people, but can be nervy and thin-skinned underneath, and don't like criticism, or extreme situations.


This is how I usually sleep, but I can hardly relate to the description. Also, I quite like the names


----------



## basementbugs (Apr 5, 2012)

I usually sleep in the foetal position. Second most common would likely be freefall.


----------



## Solo (Apr 9, 2012)

More like recovery position.


----------



## knittigan (Sep 2, 2011)

Starfish, accurate...ish.


----------



## Bumblyjack (Nov 18, 2011)

I sleep primarily in the Fetus and Freefall positions.



Leeoflittlefaith said:


> I wish I could sleep in the Soldier position, since apparently it's easier to dream in that position, but it only happens rarely, and never after I try to do it.


Whenever I sleep on a couch I end up in the Soldier position. An interesting correlation I observe is that I often experience sleep paralysis when in this position, waking up in the middle of REM sleep. This may be due to sleep apnea caused by the obstruction of my airway due to the position of my head and neck.


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

Fetus or yearner :blushed:


----------



## Zster (Mar 7, 2011)

And here I was going to say "spoon" (which, of course, involves TWO people).

I tend to fall asleep in fetal, but frequently awaken n something like solder, though I seldom have my arms "stiff by my sides", more accurately I find them limply layin there. The descriptions of what each means do not fit me at all.

I was curious how many women can even manage a free fall. While I love to sleep that way, the development of more prominent breasts sort of screwed that up for me (cruched boobs = OW!).


----------



## Tulipgarden (Apr 5, 2012)

Free fall but that is because if I sleep any other way i hurt in the morning. I need a memory foam mattress!


----------



## Dragearen (Feb 2, 2012)

I change, a lot. For example, last night I started out on my stomach with my hands underneath my chest, then I moved to more of a fetal position (which was my most common I think), then I settled into a soldier with my hands on my chest. Then again to fetal. So most commonly fetal, but I get into strange positions sometimes. Another common one is to sleep curled up rather tightly with my arms going between and extending slightly beyond my legs. I always struggle with where to put my arms. Most positions feel very awkward to me.


----------



## Paradox1987 (Oct 9, 2010)

I sleep in "freefall", I'm actually going to make it a point to start a conversation like that now :laughing:! 

I don't really relate to that description unfortunately; I've been described as many, many things (including brash and gregarious), but nervy just isn't me unless I'm feeling unwell. Thin skinned too is not something that applies, if I'm not insulted/criticised at least twice a day, its a very exceptional day *shrugs*.


----------



## goodgracesbadinfluence (Feb 28, 2011)

I think usually it's the fetal position, but sometimes it's the soldier.


----------



## VertigoH (Mar 21, 2012)

Any of them except freefall or log, really. xD Just depends on how I'm feeling or the temperature. Some kind mix between Starfish and Yearner, I guess would be the most common for me. Fetal usually happens when it's cold and I need to snuggle under the sheets for comfort. Soldier and Starfish usually when it's hot and I need to spread out and let my body heat escape.  Just whatever's comfortable.


----------



## Alice_Morgan (Dec 14, 2011)

Fetal, though that's apt to change every so often.


----------



## Culex (Apr 17, 2012)

Although I think the naming is quite awkward, I sleep in a "freefaller" position.


----------



## Alaya (Nov 11, 2009)

I go to sleep in the freefaller position, but wake up in the soldier position.


----------



## REiF (Mar 28, 2012)

it changes frequently cause of temperature & mosquito haha


----------



## SophiaScorpia (Apr 15, 2012)

Leeoflittlefaith said:


> It's believed that most people sleep in one of the following six positions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I usually sleep in this position(because it's very comfortable) but I wake up in a Fetus position(surprisingly). Don't know if that counts but the description above is barely me.


----------



## MissGinger (Jan 2, 2012)

Um... I fall asleep in the fetal and wake up in the soldier.


----------



## 543222187 (Apr 4, 2012)

fetus...soldier...starfish...freefall...


----------



## Fallen Nocturne (May 13, 2012)

Somewhere between Fetal and Yearning positions, almost like I'm spooning someone who isn't actually there. I usually lay on one of my arms, prepping my head up slightly. Force of habit, I guess.

I tend to wake up in either freefall or starfish.

Do I think this means anything? Not particularly. Would be interesting to see how such conclusions about how elements of our personality can be deduced from how we sleep were actually reached...


----------



## Holgrave (Oct 11, 2011)

It really depends on what's comfortable at the time when I want to go to sleep. I always wake up in the soldier position though.


----------



## PlushWitch (Oct 28, 2010)

Haha... the only position I never catch myself sleeping in is "Log". And the Log description actually also the only one of those that doesn't fit me AT ALL. Nice.roud:


----------



## Reicheru (Sep 24, 2011)

hmm... 4chan.


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

Hmm. Probably Fetus or Yearner... perhaps both, I do tend to move around in bed a lot, to the annoyance of others xD


----------



## Leeoflittlefaith (Dec 8, 2010)

Reicheru said:


> hmm... 4chan.


QWOP? :laughing:


----------



## Tanuchiro (Mar 1, 2012)

Freefall or fetus


----------



## Nucky (Jan 27, 2012)

I usually sleep on my side with one hand under my head, the other reaching out. Sometimes I sleep in the fetus position.


----------



## Antipseudonym (Mar 3, 2012)

I ''use'' all those position except soldier and starfish. They make my spin feel sooo tired.


----------



## CataclysmSolace (Mar 13, 2012)

> What is your most frequent sleeping position?It's believed that most people sleep in one of the following six positions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


​

I sleep in a mix of these three the most… I find it funny/weird how the picture miss spelled "fetus"…


----------



## Holgrave (Oct 11, 2011)

Armageddon_Wasteland said:


> I find it funny/weird how the picture miss spelled "fetus"…


I thought it was weird too, so I did a quick Google search. 'Foetus' is the british english spelling of the word fetus. It's kind of like theater and theatre, or gray and grey, neither are incorrect.


----------



## Bipedal P 314 (Dec 10, 2011)

I sleep primarily in the fetal position but I often wake up in the freefall position.


----------



## Mind Swirl (Sep 7, 2011)

I go to sleep curled up and wake up freefaller.


----------



## Yomotsu Risouka (May 11, 2012)

I usually go with yearner, but I'm comfortable with fetal if I don't have the space for it for whatever reason. (I like to sleep in small spaces, heh.)


----------



## Sayonara (May 11, 2012)

Freefall, almost always freefall.

Which side my head lays on though is wont to change. I have dozed in a log position before tho.


----------



## corvus1noctis (Mar 18, 2012)

The descriptions don't really apply to me, and my sleeping position changes too frequently for me to get a good read on it. I normally sleep......eh, wherever I pass out, really.


----------



## Idolomantis (May 6, 2012)

I can only sleep in soldier, its a psychological imperative. I also have a hard time laying on right side...all I can think of is how my heart is compensating for gravity :crazy:


----------



## CataclysmSolace (Mar 13, 2012)

Holgrave said:


> I thought it was weird too, so I did a quick Google search. 'Foetus' is the british english spelling of the word fetus. It's kind of like theater and theatre, or gray and grey, neither are incorrect.


Very interesting, thanks for the information…


----------



## VenusianMizu (Sep 9, 2011)

I start out in some weird mix of the fetus and freefaller positions (I can never truly get to sleep unless I'm on my stomach), and as I sleep, I switch between yearner and fetus. 

I can relate to the yearner and fetus positions. Free-falling don't sound like me at all, though :/


----------



## perennialurker (Oct 1, 2009)

Interesting. I always sleep in the "soldier" position and always assumed that to be normal for everyone. Ah well, I suppose this is just one more way in which I'm odd.


----------



## Elsice (May 20, 2012)

I usually go to sleep in fetus, soldier or starfish. Whatever is comfortable. But there is also the tendency to go to sleep with my arms crossed behind my head and my knees up and crossed while laying on my back...as if kicking back on a grassy hill or something...


----------



## Annietopia (Aug 16, 2011)

Fetal position  lol


----------



## Impact Calculus (Mar 29, 2012)

I'm a yearner and the description describes me very well.


----------



## Faux (May 31, 2012)

I tend to shift between fetus, freefaller, and starfish. This doesn't take into account the fact that I always have to cocoon myself in blankets first and sometimes become too tangled to really move.


----------



## Vox (Mar 16, 2012)

Fetus, yearner, and starfish. I typically switch constantly between these when I first lie on my bed, and then settle into yearner/fetus as I delve deeper into my thoughts before falling asleep.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

A combination of on my stomach and on my sides, but no matter what I'm rarely ever that comfortable.


----------



## elle vs (May 29, 2012)

Leeoflittlefaith said:


> It's believed that most people sleep in one of the following six positions.
> 
> *Soldier*
> 
> Lying on your back with both arms pinned to your sides. People who sleep in this position are generally quiet and reserved. They don't like a fuss, but set themselves and others high standards.


I'm actuallly pretty sure my arms don't stay glued to my sides the entire night (though I usually tend to fall asleep that way) I think, but I do always sleep on my back. Interesting though


----------



## Finntheirish (Jun 4, 2012)

I am a bit strange I put down Free fall because I tend to do that one as well but I also do a hybrid. I sleep with my stomach face down but one leg in the log position and one in the fetal position.


----------



## goesupinward (Jun 11, 2010)

Solider. Seems about right. I cannot sleep any other position or I will continue to roll around in bed all night.


----------



## Falhalterra (Apr 24, 2011)

I sleep in freefall. Not great for a woman's body but for some reason, I don't really care.


----------



## themartyparade (Nov 7, 2010)

Freefall or soldier.


----------



## Azelll (Jan 19, 2011)

Fetus all the way baby


----------



## Jade99 (May 31, 2012)

I mostly sleep in Fetus and will end up that way but also Freefall.


----------



## Closet Extrovert (Mar 11, 2009)

Fetus, especially during winter and sometimes yearner.


----------



## Varkman (Jun 29, 2012)

I go to sleep - with variations to whatever feels right - on my back, my right arm over my head or over my eyes, my left arm at my side. I lay there and usually fall asleep quickly. I'll daydream about spaceships, big spaceships like from star wars, slowly plying the reaches of space. (Don't ask me why, it's just relaxing)

Once I'm asleep I'm all over the bed - or if my wife is there (I work nights, have the bed to myself during the day, share it on weekends) I only use the space on my side. 

I wake up in whatever position I wake up in.


----------



## Evergreen23 (Feb 19, 2011)

I change my sleeping position so much that I don't really know how I sleep at all. Although most mornings I seem to wake up in some sort of fetal-yearning hybrid.


----------



## aGirlBizarre (Jul 12, 2012)

All of those, I change my position all the time.


----------



## Runemarks (Jul 23, 2012)

*Fetus*

Those who curl up in the fetus position are described as tough on the outside but sensitive at heart. They may be shy when they first meet somebody, but soon relax. This is the most common sleeping position, adopted by 41% of the 1,000 people who took part in the survey. More than twice as many women as men tend to adopt this position.


----------



## Shinji Mimura (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm a cross between fetus and yearner :/ all I know is, I always sleep on my side. No nasal problems for me :3


----------



## TallTales (Aug 4, 2012)

Soldier generally. I actually find starfish more comfortable, but my arms go numb with it.


----------



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

Leeoflittlefaith said:


> *Fetus*
> 
> Those who curl up in the fetus position are described as tough on the outside but sensitive at heart. They may be shy when they first meet somebody, but soon relax. This is the most common sleeping position, adopted by 41% of the 1,000 people who took part in the survey. More than twice as many women as men tend to adopt this position.
> 
> ...


I always start sleeping with the fetus or log position... But wake up in the soldier one. :laughing: the description of log and soldier position are paradoxes - so yeah this is accurate for me.


----------



## 1stBass (Jul 26, 2012)

Soldier. I like stacking pillows up to support my back when I sleep like that, though... used to sleep in the fetus position, but once I figured out the soldier one I started sleeping way better, and pretty much abandoned my old sleeping method.


----------



## Iustinus (Jun 13, 2012)

Fetus or yearner, methinks, but I never consciously choose my sleep position.


----------



## Falling2Grace (Aug 10, 2012)

free faller...not sure i fit the description...though i dont like criticism...so maybe :blushed:


----------



## Superninjageek (Feb 23, 2012)

I fall asleep in a fetus position, but wake up in a freefaller position. I videotaped myself sleeping once though (out of curiousity) and I had spent at least an hour or so in each position.


----------



## Falling2Grace (Aug 10, 2012)

Superninjageek said:


> I fall asleep in a fetus position, but wake up in a freefaller position. I videotaped myself sleeping once though (out of curiousity) and I had spent at least an hour or so in each position.


i have a feeling that happens to most ppl-just isn't realized since we fall asleep and wake up in a particular position.


----------



## Calliver (Jul 22, 2011)

Freefaller is the best description of how I sleep. I usually have my right hand wrapped around my chin (like in a typical "thinking" mode. When I was a kid people thought it was quite strange), and then my other hand is below my head. Like my head is laying on my forearm, not my pillow. 

Then, I usually wake up on the floor, or laying the other direction on the bed. Yes, I move around THAT much...


----------



## Coyote (Jan 24, 2012)

Leeoflittlefaith said:


> *Starfish*
> 
> Lying on your back with both arms up around the pillow. These sleepers make good friends because they are always ready to listen to others, and offer help when needed. They generally don't like to be the centre of attention.


My daughter often sleeps in the starfish position. ... I'm still waiting for a day when she doesn't want to be the center of attention. I imagine it'll be very quiet.

I'm a boring ol' fetus sleeper.

ETA: The log position looks ... odd. How is that comfortable?


----------



## nonnaci (Sep 25, 2011)

psh, soldier's don't need a bed. Any "wall" to lean against will do.

I alternate between fetus and starfish depending on if my jaw aches.


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

I don't know... I go to bed a solider and wake up a starfish. And sometimes I go to bed a starfish. I guess I'm a weird solider/starfish cross. ^_^ Lolz. The descriptions weren't all that inaccurate either (for me, at least). Although I am skeptical on that matter.


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

Who honestly sleeps like a log?! Lol!!! 

(oh boy. I hope I didn't offend anyone :/ 
I just have never known anyone to sleep like a log. literally.)


----------



## suicidal_orange (May 6, 2010)

I used to go to sleep flat on my back with my legs in a figure 4 and my arms crossed on my chest to ensure I wouldn't fit in a coffin but these days I go to sleep and usually wake up as a soldier but sometimes by the time I wake I've become a yearner. Wonder what I dream about... :laughing:


----------



## gammagon (Aug 8, 2012)

Freefaller except I hug my pillow.


----------



## Varkman (Jun 29, 2012)

Ningsta Kitty said:


> Who honestly sleeps like a log?! Lol!!!


If I slept like a log, I'd be worried that someone _saw_ me.:laughing:


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

I chose Starfish, but it really is more like Octopus...I'm all over the place and take up the whole bed.


----------



## bella123 (Aug 12, 2012)

Isn't it common for a lot of people to sleep in the foetal position because it makes us feel like we're back safe in the womb, and connected to our mothers or something? I could see a lot of 6s sleeping like this :tongue:


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

Varkman said:


> If I slept like a log, I'd be worried that someone _saw_ me.:laughing:


LOLOL!!! I LIKE IT!!! :laughing::kitteh:


----------



## Fleetfoot (May 9, 2011)

None of those. I have to sleep holding onto the couch or at least three or four pillows, if I don't have that I just turn in my sleep.


----------



## Navi (Jul 8, 2012)

Leeoflittlefaith said:


> It's believed that most people sleep in one of the following six positions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I sleep in this position all the time and the text in bold is far too true.




Also, my fetal position is all over the place often.
My cousin told me that I look like a worm when I sleep.


----------



## Navi (Jul 8, 2012)

Paheli said:


> Me too! Sometimes I think I'd like to be able to unbuckle them from my shoulders and set them to the side on the mattress. My arms and I would both be more comfortable.
> 
> I'm mostly the typical fetal sleeper. I have a photo of me as a 4 y.o. sleeping starfish and have always admired it because it looks so relaxed. As an adult I find that I can starfish sleep during rare daytime naps (like if I'm sick), but at night *I feel too vulnerable laying that way.*


I, too, feel vulnerable. Though, that feeling is for any position other than fetal.


----------



## hailfire (Dec 16, 2012)

Soldier, followed by fetus and freefall are the positions I assume when going to sleep. When I'm already asleep, it could change to any of the other two, but if the first isn't fetus it's more likely the way I'll end up, especially when I'm cold. I used to go to sleep in fetal position, then after a few years it changed to freefall. Remained like that for several years until I took up soldier a couple years ago.


----------

